# Colorado Passes Rabies Medical Exemption Clause



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*COLORADO PASSES RABIES MEDICAL EXEMPTION--EFFECTIVE MARCH 2, 2010* http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/dc/zoonosis/rabies/Colorado%20Revised%20Statute.pdf (copy & paste into browser if clicking on link doesn't work) 

"(2) A veterinarian, with the written consent of an animal's owner, may issue a written waiver pursuant to the rules of the health department, exempting an animal from a rabies vaccination order if the veterinarian, in his or her professional opinion, determines that the rabies inoculation is contraindicated due to the animal's medical condition." 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------

